# can i plow with a 2 wheel drive



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

i just installed a used 48" cycle country plow on a suzuki ozark 250 2x4. Does any one know if it will be able to handle sidewalks in central ohio. We dont get many heavy snows. Also thought i could leave it at home for wife to get in and out as my drive is the last one to get done.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as you don't get into a lot of snow you should be all right IMO.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I had this exact setup and carried it on a large hitchhauler with a 2wd truck. It did a great job up to probably 4 inches. I'm in sw Ohio so it worked good most of the time. I have a picture of it titled "my heavy duty hitch hauler". The only thing I would do different if I still had that quad was use a winch instead of the manual lift.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an arctic cat 400 2wd with a plow. It did great. but it needed chains for bigger amounts of snow.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

For sure, get some chains, maybe a little added weight and as long as your not plowing alot of snow you should be fine.


----------



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info i just got it all hooked up tonight and am pleased. I have a winch so i used the lift handle cable to release the angle position. Im hoping i can use it to change angle from seat by turning with the plow down or brushing the side i want to angle to against some snow. Hope it works. thanks again


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good luck with your setup. Post up some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

lehnerex;892509 said:


> Thanks for the info i just got it all hooked up tonight and am pleased. I have a winch so i used the lift handle cable to release the angle position. Im hoping i can use it to change angle from seat by turning with the plow down or brushing the side i want to angle to against some snow. Hope it works. thanks again


would like to c Pics of how you did this as well.

for plowing add some weight to the Back and Tire Chains and you should be fine.

sublime out.


----------



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

i used the existing lift mechanism hande cable and pully, all i had to do was drill a hole in the locking bar below its pivot point and run the cable thru it. very simple fix. every thing is spring loaded from the factory so it took one hole and a shorter cable. I will try to get pics up soon.


----------



## Fabricator (Aug 28, 2008)

You sure can.
I kid you not, I had a plow on my 300 EX with chains and plowed a lot of snow 2 years ago.
You have to plow with the snow but you can do it.
Have fun, be safe.


----------

